# What oil weight for 96 pathfinder?



## fraustypath (Feb 13, 2009)

And do I need 6qts or 4, advance guy tried to say 3.8 but I know the engine has to be bigger than that.

Any oil recommendations for 140 000 miles?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

fraustypath said:


> And do I need 6qts or 4, advance guy tried to say 3.8 but I know the engine has to be bigger than that.
> 
> Any oil recommendations for 140 000 miles?


He may be right. My 95 Pathfinder takes 3.6L or 3.4L of oil. I'd go with 5w30 weight, that's what is recommended for my 95 and 06 Pathfinders.

With that many miles, high mileage oil won't hurt. Big brands like Quaker State and Havoline should have it.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

Your R50 takes 3.8qt, no joke...5w30 is the recommended weight, 10w30 in warmer climates...


----------



## fraustypath (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info, one more question, this pathfinder has been sitting for as much as 18 months, should I do anything special to get the oil out? Run any aditives through the engine to help clean it out some?


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

The only thing I do is make sure the oil gets up to operating temp to help remove any deposits before you drain it...If you are really concerned use a good quality oil and maybe an additive like Lucas oil or w/e and change the oil again in 1,000 miles or so...


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

fraustypath said:


> Thanks for the info, one more question, this pathfinder has been sitting for as much as 18 months, should I do anything special to get the oil out? Run any aditives through the engine to help clean it out some?


I heard using seafoam would help remove the gummed oil. Get more opinions on this before you dump a can into your engine.


----------



## fraustypath (Feb 13, 2009)

Gotcha, I have some experience with seafoam, worked wonders in my old motorcycle


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

r50 has 3.7 liters of oil capacity. suggested oil weight is 0-30 or 5-30; for climates which has no extreme conditions.


----------



## fraustypath (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks changed it tody, silly play for an oil filter, ended up taking about the full gallon of 5w30


----------

